# Via Nirone 7 2300 vs. Campione



## BMWianchi (May 22, 2013)

Hello, 

Fairly new to the bike scene. Picked up a campione off of CL that was a bit too small for me. Love the bike. Dont know how to use downtube shifters but Im sure I can pick up on that.. 

I want the bike for exercise, hitting bike paths and generally going fast. 

My price range is ~$800 and I'd prefer a new bike. 

So which do you recommend? Thanks


----------

